# اهداء الى كل من يهتم بال chiller .. م/علي أبو طويلة



## م/علي حسن (10 يوليو 2007)

Chiller
Chiller component 
الأجزاء الرئيسية :
1- Compressors , 2-condensers, 3-condenser fans ,4-evaporator, the casing frame ,6-refrigerant piping5-


يوجد نوعين من أنواع دوائر الشيلر : parallel or independent refrigeration circuit (IRC)

تسمية ال piping line وتجزئة التسمية وسبب تجزئة التسمية وشرح طريقة العمل داخل الشيلر ...... 

ينقسم ال piping line الى 3 مسميات بثلاث اتجاهات مختلفة داخل الChiller 

1-Discharge line 

2- Liquid line 

3- Suction line 

الغاز المستخدم في دائرة ال Chiller هو غاز الفريون في طبيعة الحال بعده أنواع والأغلب من هذه الأنواع غاز R-22a وغاز a R-134

تبدأ دائرة التبريد في ال Chiller من ال Compressor وهو نوعان في ال Chiller غالبا 
1-semihermetic compressor
2-compressor screw 

يوجد غاز التبريد والزيت داخل ال compressor وعند تشغيل ال Chiller يقوم ال compressor بضغط الغاز لأول مخرج منه وهو ال Discharge line بدوره ينقل الغاز الى ال condenser ويكون على الDischarge line قطعة مركبة وتسمى ال Muffler ووظيفته تنظيم النبضات وتدفق الغاز من ال 
Compressorالى Discharge line ويركب أقرب ما يكون الى ال Compressor على ال Discharge line ...

ويركب أيضا على ال Discharge line ما يسمى بال Vibration eliminator وهو ما يقوم بامتصاص الارتجاج الناجم عن حركة ال compressor ويوضع حتى لا تكسر الأنبوبة نتيجة الارتجاج الشديد لل compressor ..

يمر الغاز في أول مرحلة من مراحل ال piping وهي ال discharge line ويصل الى ال condenser ويتم تبريده بال condenser الذي يكون مصنوع من مادة الالمنيوم أو النحاس وهو عبارة عن fins أي زعانف وتكون هذه ال finsرقيقة جدا ومتعرجه وسبب التعرج هنا لضمان أكبر قدر ممكن من ال Heat transfer وبنفس الوقت لتكون الزعنفة طويلة حجما وشكلا أقصر من طول الماده الخام التي استعملت في التصنيع وفي أثناء تصنيع الزعانف الخاصة بال condenser coil يتم قصها بأطوال معينة حسب الطول المطلوب لل coil وكبسها وتخريمها وهذا كله يحدث في عملية واحده وعلى مكبس واحد punching والأخرام التي يتم عملها مختلفة تتناسب مع ال tubes التي ستكون داخل ال coil والتي يمر بها الغاز بشكل خاص ومعين وحسب عدد معين من ال circuits يعتمد هذا العدد على حجم الكويل وال capacity المطلوب اعطاءها هذا ال coil 

وأود أن أشير بالذكر هنا الى أنه يتم طلاء ال fins بمواد عده للمحافظة على الماده الخام المصنع منها ال fins وملائمتها للظروف البيئية المختلفة فالالمنيوم له ماده خاصة والنحاس ماده مختلفة الالمنيوم pre_coated والنحاس aris coated ولون الماده التي يطلى بها الالمنيوم يميل الى الأزرق البحري الفاتح وعندما ننظر الى أي coil ونجد لونه كذلك نستنتج أنه تم طلائة بهذه الماده بينما في النحاس لون الماده شفاف ولكن تغير من لون ال coil قليلا فتعطيه لمعانا جميل 

وينتقل الغاز الى ما المرحلة الثانية من مراحل ال PIPING وهي ما تسمى بال Liquid line وهنا وقبل الدخول في شرح ال Liquid line أود أن أشير الى أن الغاز منذ خروجه من ال compressor ومروره في ال discharge line ودخوله ال condenser يكون في حالته الغاز ية Gas state بينما بعد أن يتم تبريده في ال condenser وخروجه منه يخرج الفريون الى ال Liquid line وهو في حالة سائلة لذلك يسمى ب condenser ويسمى الأنبوب الذي يعود من ال condenser ب ال Liquid line .

بعد خروج الفريون من ال condenser متجها الى ال Liquid line يكون على أول ال Liquid line صمام أمان سأقوم بشرح وظيفته وهو ما يسمى بال shut off valve ويليه فورا filter dryer ويليهم فورا solenoid valve وهذا ترتيبهم على التوالي ولكن في شرح وظيفة هذه الأجزاء لم أشرحها على التوالي سأبدأ ب filter dryer ثم ال shut off valve ثم ال solenoid valve وذلك بسبب علاقة ال shut off valve ب ال filter dryer 

أولا ال filter dryer ووظيفته هو تنقيه الغاز الخارج من ال condenser والذي يكون في الحالة السائلة في ال Liquid line كما شرحنا سابقا ويحتوي هذا ال filter dryer على شيء يشبه كتله بشكل دائري مفرغة من الداخل تركب داخله بتقنية معينة وهذه الكتلة خشنة حتى تستطيع التقاط أبسط وأنعم الأجزاء بالاضافة الى التقاطها لنقاط الزيت التي تخرج من ال compressor أولا حيث وجود الزيت ثم تنتقل الى ال condenser مع دفع الغاز عن طريق ال discharge line ثم بعد ذلك تنتقل نقاط الزيت الى ال Liquid line الذي يحتوي على ال filter dryer الذي يقوم بدوره بالتقاطها ويحول دون مرورها ويمنعه 

ويتم تغيير القطعة التي تركب داخل ال filter dryer من مده لأخرى وهنا تأتي وظيفة ال shut off valve وهو عبارة عن صمام يفتح ويغلق يدويا Manual valve ويوجد قبل ال filter dryer حتى نستطيع تغيير ال قطعة الموجوده داخل ال filter dryer أو عمل أي صيانة في ال chiller في الأجزاء ما بعد ال condenser بعد غلق ال shut off valve وحجز الغاز داخل ال condenser وال discharge line وال compressor 
عند عمل الصيانة يجب قبل اقفال ال shut off valve ايقاف ال chiller بشكل عادي جدا كما لو أننا سنوقفه لقطع التكييف عن البناية وفي هذه الحالة أريد أن أضيف معلومة لسيادتكم أن ال compressor لا يتوقف عن العمل بمجرد أن نوقف ال chiller فورا بل يبقى يعمل لمده تقارب ال 30 ثانية بعد اطفاء ال chiller 

قبلها فورا يأتي دور ال solenoid valve والذي يقوم بدوره بقفل ال Liquid line وهو يعمل الكترونيا وفكره عمله مغناطيسية 

أي أنه عند اطفاء ال chiller يعمل ال solenoid valve ثم يبقى ال compressor يعمل ويسحب الغاز كله الموجود في الدائرة من ال suction line وال liquid line ( فقط فيما بعد ال solenoid valve ) ويقوم بوضعه داخل ال condenser أي أن الغاز كله يخزن داخل ال condenser عند اطفاء ال chiller وال solenoid valve يمنع عودته الى ال liquid line وتبقى أنبوبة ال liquid line التي توصل الى ال evaporator والأنابيب الرفيعة الموجوده داخل ال evaporator وأنبوب ال suction line الذي يكمن دوره بارجاع الغاز الى ال compressor والذي يقوم ال compressor بسحب وشفط الغاز منه تبقى هذه الأنابيب فارغة ونستطيع أن نقوم بأي عمل صيانة في هذه الأجزاء ونحن نضمن عدم تسرب الغاز الى الهواء الجوي لأضرار بعض الغازات من غازات التبريد بالبيئة وتأثيرها على طبقة الأوزون وبالذات غاز ال R-22a والذي سيمنع من استخدامه في السنين المقبلة وسيبقى الغاز صديق البيئة المستخدم a R-134 




نعود اخوتي وأخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات الى اكمال الشرح في ال Liquid line قبل أن نتفرع في الشرح الى الأجزاء التي تركب عليه ووظيفتها وكيفيه عملها 

بعد انتقال الغاز وهو في حالته السائلة من ال condenser الى ال liquid line وما يحتويه من ال (shut off valve و filter dryer و solenoid valve ) يمشي الغاز في ال liquid line متجها الى ال evaporator الذي يقوم بدوره باحتواء الماء المراد تبريده وله فتحتان فتحه لدخول الماء الساخن وفتحه لخروج الماء البارد منه 

يوجد على أخر ال liquid line وأقرب ما يكون الى ال evaporator ال expansion valve والذي يقوم بدوره بتبريد الغاز الذي سيدخل على الأنابيب الموجوده داخل ال evaporator والذي تعتمد فكره عمله ببساطة على انتقال مرور الغاز من حيز واسع الى حيز ضيق فبالتالي تقل درجة حرارته بشكل كبير ويزيد ضغطه وال expansion valve مهم جدا في عمليه التبريد وفكره عمله نظرية فيزيائية ممتازة 

بعد أن يتم تبريد الغاز بهذا الشكل يدخل الغاز الى الأنابيب الدقيقة والكثيفة الموجوده داخل ال evaporator وهذه الانابيب تكون على شكل حرف U يدخل الغاز من طرف حرف ال U وهو القادم من ال liquid line ويكون الغاز بارد جدا ويخرج من الطرف الاخر للحرف ويذهب الى ال suction line ويكون الغاز ليس بارد وبالحالة الغازية ويكون حرف ال U بوضع افقي داخل ال evaporator وتقوم الأنابيب بدورها ودور وجودها بالداخل بتبريد الماء الذي يحتويه هذا ال evaporator بملامسة الماء الدافيء لها فيكتسب الماء الحرارة البارده ومن ثم يكتسب الغاز الموجود داخل الانابيب حرارة الماءالدافئة أي انه يصبح تبادل حراري Heat exchanger 

وبعد ذلك ينتقل الغاز الى suction line ومن ثم الى ال compressor وتستمر الدورة بالعمل بهذا الشكل 








معلومات مهمة ::..::..::..::..: 


يوضع في مكان خروج الماء البارد من ال evaporator ما يسمى بال anti-freeze وهو عبارة عن sensor يقوم بقياس درجة حرارة الماء الخارج ويمنع تجمد الماء داخل ال evaporator وعند انخفاض درجة الحرارة ووصولها الى 5 درجات مئوية يقوم ال Anti-freeze بارسال اشارة الى لوحه التحكم الالكترونية وبالتالي تقوم لوحة التحكم بايقاف ال compressor عن العمل حتى ويعود عمل ال compressor للعمل عند دخول الماء الدافيء الى ال evaporator وهذا الماء الدافيء هو الذي سيرفع درجة الحرارة داخل ال evaporator وبالتالي سنحتاج الى التبريد مرة أخري فيعمل ال compressor وهكذا .......



يوضع في ال compressor ما يسمى بال crankcase ووظيفته تسخين الزيت الموجود داخل ال compressor للمحافظة على ال compressor ومكوناته الداخليه عند العمل أي أن ال crankcase عبارة عن Heater للزيت و يعمل فقط في حالة أن ال compressor متوقف عن العمل ودرجة الحرارة للجو منخفضة أي في أوقات الليل في فصل الشتاء أو في أوقات الفجر عندما يكون الجو بارد وذلك لعدم تجمد الزيت 




هذا الجزء من الشرح مفيد جدا واتمنى أن يفيدكم ما أعلمه وأعدكم أن أضيف لكم بعد ذلك معلومات أخرى عن أشياء اخرى من المواصفات الخاصة لل chiller التي يطلبها العميل وشرح وافي للاختلاف بين توصيل دوائر الغاز والأنابيب والفرق بين ال parallel وال IRC وعده مواضيع اخرى منها ال Capacity control وال خطوات التي يركب بها وطريقة عمله ووظيفته وطريقة تركيب ال compressor ووضعه على ال زمبركات وأنواع هذه الزمبركات وطريقة توزيع الزمبركات وانواعه و غيره انشاء الله 





وأرجو ابداء رأيكم في الموضوع وتقييم عملي الأول الذي اقدمه لكم ولكم جزيل الشكر مني وأتمنى أن ينفعكم ما قدمت وأن يجد فيه كل منكم ما يحتاجه وأقدمه الى ادارة الموقع والى المشرف على قسم التبريد والتكييف 

م/علي حسن أبو طويلة


----------



## abduljalil ali (10 يوليو 2007)

lمشكور بش مهندس وايضا يوجد water flow switch ويعمل علي اطفاء التشلر اذا كان هنال تعطل لمضخات المياه الباردة للادوار او وجود تسرب في شبكة المياه , ويركب عادة في مخرج الماء البارد من المبخر , اضافة الي اجهزة تحكم الضغط المرتفع والمنخفض وضغط الزيت التي تعمل علي فتح دائرة التحكم واطفاء التشلر اذا ما ارتفع الضغط او انخفض او قل ضغط الزيت طبع يركب حساس الضغط المرتفع في خط الدفع discharge line والمنخفض في خط السحب دخول الضاغط وحساس ضغط الزيت فوق امضخة الزيت المركبة علي نفس الكرين cranke shift


----------



## المهندس مضر (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم الحساب


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي 

ولكن انت ذكرت ان الexpansion valve يعمل علي زياده الضغط , كيف وهو يعمل علي خفض الضغط من ضغط المكثف لضغط المبخر , بعد اذنك وضح لي هذه النقطه 

وجزاك الله خيرا:87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87:


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المفصل 
بانتظار جديدك


----------



## م/علي حسن (11 يوليو 2007)

سيدي الحسيني أنا لم أذكر أن ال expansion valve وظيفته أن يزيد الضغط ولكن أريد أن أفهمك ببساطة ما الذي يحدث داخله تخيل شارع واسع من 5 حارات ويوجد به سيارات تسير وثم وضعنا حواجز على أجناب الطريق واغلقنا على سبيل المثال 3 خانات وجعلنا خانتان مفتوحتان ما الذي سيحصل للسيارات عند مرورهما ؟؟؟ وبعد مرورهما ؟؟ هذا ما يحدث بexp valve واتمنى أن تكون قد فهمته


----------



## م/علي حسن (11 يوليو 2007)

سيدي الحسيني زياده الضغط تأتي فقط في مرحلة مروره في داخل صمام التمدد عند المنطقة الضيقة وبعد المرور ينخفض الضغط بشكل طبيعي نتيجه انتقال ومرور الغاز من منطقة ذيقة الى منطقة أوسع وأتمنى أن تكون وصلت الفكرة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يوليو 2007)

اولا شكرا على موضوعك الجميل

ثانيا ذكرت انة عند وصول درجة حرارة المياة الخارجة من المبخر الى 5 درجات مؤية يفصل الكباس ولكن السؤال متى يعطى هذا السينسور الاشارة الى اكباس ليعمل مرة اخرى
وما هى درجات الحرارة المطلوبة للمياة الخارجة منم التشلر او المطلوبة لتحقيق افضل درجات الحرارة داخل الفان كويل


----------



## م/علي حسن (12 يوليو 2007)

السينسور على طول يستشعر ولكن عند وصول درجة حرارة الماء الى 5 يعطي اشارة للوحة التحكم لفصل الكمبريسر


----------



## م/علي حسن (12 يوليو 2007)

يعطي الاشارة الى الكباس ليعمل مرة أخرى عند دخول الماء الى ال evaporator وتكون درجة حرارة الماء أكبر من 5 درجة مئوية ودرجة الحرارة التي تدخل الى ال fan coil unit هي 7 درجات مئوية وتضخ ال fan coil unit الهواء في داخل المنزل أو الغرفة والتحكم بضخ الهواء وتدفقه يتم عن طريق الثيرموستات أي أنه اذا ضبطت حرارة الثيرموستات 70 فهرنهايت يعني ذلك أنه عندما تصبح درجة حرارة الغرفة 70 يقوم الثيرموستات بفصل الفان كويل يونيت عن العمل وبالتالي يقف تدفق الهواء للغرفة او المنزل وانشالله تكون الصورة وضحت أكتر بش مهندس كونيكت باك


----------



## **قطـــــر** (12 يوليو 2007)

جزاااااااااك الله خير


وأثابك الله على هذا الطرح الجميــــــــــــل


نتمني من الله ثم منك الزياااده في هذه المواااااضيع للمنفعه العامــــه 

أخووووووك **قطـــــر**


----------



## foxed2007 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## liondvd (9 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع عزيزى

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد طيب ومناقشه أخويه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hady haggag (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورا اخى الفاضل على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سلمى s (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## طلال شعبان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
نشكر المهندس على حسن على تقديم الموضوع ،كما نود الاضافة الى اهمية نظام التحكم (( الحمايات)) لمحافظة على سلامة chiller حيث يتم ضبط درجة حرارة المياة الداخلة و الخارجة وكذلك درجة حرارة الحيز المراد تبريدة عندها يتم ارسل الترموستات اشارة الى الصمام الثلاثى بالقفل حيث تتم ارجاع المياة المبردة الى التشلر و من تم يفصل الكمبروسور عن طريق انظمة الحماية الموجودة بالمعدة.


----------



## orapi_1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة
وزادك الله علما


----------



## eng.elshetry (7 أغسطس 2010)

ايه الجمال ده . ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس على حسن بجد استفدت كتييير ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أغسطس 2010)

ايه الجمال ده يا مهندس على 
بارك الله فيك و زادكم من فضله
و انت انسان واعد بالعلم و الخير و شجرة طيبة الأكل (بضم الهمزة)
اتمني لكم التوفيق الدائم


----------



## رامى29 (7 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدأ


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله وثبت خطاكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ياسر حسن (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات ولى سوال لو سمحت عن كيفية اختبار الشيلر فى المصنع واذا اردت حضور فحص للشيلر لبيان مدى كفائته فما هى الاجراءات
مع وافر الشكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## ابومنال عباس (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابومنال عباس (12 يناير 2012)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## engkfa (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## engkfa (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة وننتظر المزيد يا باشا


----------



## yassi86 (20 يناير 2012)

*هندسة التبريد و التكييف*

Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks 


:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (19 يونيو 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel abdelkarim (20 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الزميل المهندس على بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ahmedr2222 (3 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ben_sala7 (5 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

